# Anyone Know the Bianca 36?



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I just ran across this boat. It looks gorgeous but I've never heard of it before.

It's a S&S design built by Bianca Yachts in Denmark. Other than what I saw on SailboatData.com, I can't find anything else on it. Is anyone here familiar with this boat?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you a yacht broker, by any chance?


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

The Bianca 36 is based on the Sagitta 35 which was originally built by Cadovius boatyard in Svendborg, DK. When that yard went broke Bianca Yachts built the Bianca 36 based on it. Very nice boats for a seventies boat. Have sailed on both types as a kid back then. They were considered high class. A Sagitta 35 with a Danish skipper just finished a non-stop singlehanded circumnavigation - the same boat previously took a Family of four around the World as well.

http://www.baadmagasinet.dk/nyheder/nyheder/langfart/9102-dansker-alene-nonstop-jorden-rundt/page


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice looking boat, indeed... you looking at that particular one in Toronto?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Probably the 111 in St Clair Shores.

Dont know much about them. Pretty boat

Caution- wooden decks 30 years old could be expensive replacement if leaking
Volvo aren't my favorite powerplants, no engine hours
With the sail inventory looks like the boat may have been raced ( sometimes that is
extra wear and tear)


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a boat quite similar to Northstar 1500/35, Hughes 35, and a couple of other S&S boats which were based on the same design. 
NORTHSTAR 1500/35 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
These are serious off-shore boats.


----------



## bobthevirus (Jul 24, 2013)

We own the Bianca 36 "Heartbeat" since early last year. She sails very comfortably in all conditions. Ours doesn't have a wood deck - it is balsa cored. I wonder if this is from original or modified subsequently?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

She is a beauty. May be a Volvo, but fairly recent and looks quite clean, I would be more worried about it being a saildrive. The pictures of deck at the bow would give me cause for concern as it looks like the bungs are coming out, and that is a good sign that there could be leaks. Red Velour button tucked interior, Yea Baby, looks shagadelic!


----------



## papabaer151 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty boat for sure.
FYI... I recently looked at a Bianca 414 in Coerd'alene Idaho that had to replace the teak decks. According to the owner the teak was getting thin and the bungs were popping out--much like the Bianca you mentioned. He spent a huge amount of time removing the teak which is riveted, not screwed, to the hull. He decided to epoxy the entire deck and replace the teak with Trex decking to escape, in his words, the 'nightmare' of teak decking. Additionally, he said the bottom was covered in 1000s of blisters and had to be entirely stripped, dried for a season and re-glassed before epoxy coating.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The shipyard that made the boat was a very reputable one. The made for many years the APHRODITE 414 that was a great boat and still a very popular one. The Shipyard had been building boats from 1964 to 1994 and still exists as a repair shipyard, as a family firm.

The Danish shipyards are known, even today, by a superior workmanship and the possibilities are that the Bianca 36 is a very well built boat. It seems a very nice boat to me, considering early 80's.






Regarding speed potential you can see here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LYS_(sailing)

They use a rating called LYS, the bigger the number the faster. It seems a faster boat for its time with a LYS of 1.15. A Bavaria 34, a 2000 boat has 1.16, a 2000 Dehler 36 (a fast boat) 1.29, an old Dufour 3800 1.10, a First 35 1.18, a more modern First 36.7 1.29, a HR 36 1.15, a Hanse 341 1.21, a Najad 360 1.10, a Swan 36 S&S 1.13.

I guess this will give you an idea about the boat sail performance that was good for a boat from the early 80's.


----------

